# German boxer???



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

so we saw a dog the other day that was just a beautiful dog. he looked very pitbull but his eyes and upper face structure were a little off. my husband asked the owner what kind of dog it was and he replied a "german boxer". he explains how he often gets the question "is that a pitbull?". supposedly he flew to germany to pick this pup up. he explained that this is the original "boxer" not an "american boxer.

any of you familiar with this type of dog?? i tried looking for more info but everything pretty much jusst gives you the american boxer and thier standards for it.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

the german boxer "is the boxer",the american version is a bastardized type.
When or if you need a serious boxer for work you get a german import i here.
The boxers in europe seem to be of a higher caliber all the way around,not just ones from germany,but the boxer is a german breed and the german bred boxer is the real deal.


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Thats pretty neat. I can't find any pics though. Sure would like to see it.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Alot of American Bred dogs are like the Amstaffs of the game APBT. They have been bred more for looks than drive/function. Not that they are incapable, but they are not the "real deal". You want a serious hard core dog , Doberman, Rott, Pincher ect... Get a German dog or one that comes from German lines ( A *few* American Breeders import and maintain that German touch.)

The dog is still the same breed, just way differently bred purpose wise.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

boxers came from germany ne way...so i guess you could put german infront of the name.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

most of the akc boxers are german imports as well,i think the american boxer is just like the american rottie,a byb product.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i find it amusing that it is so easy to tell which boxers were well bred and which were bybs just like its so easy to tell the same thing with apbts. i think these are two breeds where you can line up three of the same breed two byb produced and one well bred and notice huge differences in each dog! yeah sure a byb lab or rottie doesnt look like a well bred one but apbts would have a book load of breed standards if bybs counted!


----------

